# Gigantic oil platform, BigFoot, sails out of Port A Tomorrow



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Should be around Jetties around 8:30 or so if all goes as planned. Should be quite a spectacle for anyone fishing or boating in that area. Will try to post some pics, maybe HeliClay will be there!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i know a captain on one of the tugs on that job


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Now this is kewl info that should interest most water people. Please get there and take lots of pics. It will be great for the entire 2cool community.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Recent e-mail says it is postponed till further notice. Tom - DBG This is an Announcement from the Maritime Community Forum for Coast Guard Sector Corpus Christi community. Announcement: Via https://homeport.uscg.mil Maritime Community Forum for Coast Guard Sector Corpus Christi Date: March 06, 2015 Subject: Request for Waterway Disruption â€" BIG FOOT - Sail Away - POSTPONED Message: On behalf of Heerema Marine Contractors, Signet Maritime Corporation requests a one way outbound waterway disruption from Kiewit Offshore Services to the sea buoy for the safe transit of the BIGFOOT TLP. The sail away has been postponed due to weather. Due to size and draught, the tow-out is constrained by tidal currents and wind speed, and your cooperation is highly appreciated. Date: TBD Time: TBD


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Agree DeepBlueGulf. Tides maybe too low to get out.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I have heard this is one of the deeper drafting rigs they've pulled through the cut.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Cool, I wish I could be there to see it. I remember driving out and watching the Popeye go thru in the 90's.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Is it bigger than Thunderhorse? Remembered this link...see post #7, when it was being pulled through.
http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=190144


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

It's chevron bigfoot hopefully it made it out. We did the hvac on it


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw BULLWINKLE go out those jetties about 30 years ago.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Pic of Bigfoot platform when sailed in from South Korea on March 8th, 2013. Three levels of topsides added in Ingleside and now ready to sail back out.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow, that's huge.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Cool, I wish I could be there to see it. I remember driving out and watching the Popeye go thru in the 90's.





juan said:


> I saw BULLWINKLE go out those jetties about 30 years ago.


Actually, it was the Bullwinkle I saw, got them confused. But the time line makes more sense.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone know where it's going?
Sure looks like a tuna magnet to me....... has more lights on it than Galveston Island


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please post new departure time... would like to go see that!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

friend posted that it was gone, maybe they will post up pictures later


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.upstreamonline.com/live/1393653/big-foot-set-to-sail-friday-night


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Think I'd have driven the 7hrs. to see it leave Ingleside.We've been watching them build on that booger 3,maybe 4 years now while fishing in their channel.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Got to see ShellMars Olympus going out in 2012.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Also in Port A, Charlie's pasture is a great place to watch stuff like this. You'll be closer than Robert's Point, then when it passes you can always run to Robert's point and see it again.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Still here!*

Big Foot delayed till further notice. "Weather Conditions"


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like another try on the 8th! Just got this e-mail a little earlier. I think it will make it out this time. Tom +++++++ Community Participant, This is an Announcement from the Maritime Community Forum for Coast Guard Sector Corpus Christi community. Announcement: Via http://homeport.uscg.mil Maritime Community Forum for Coast Guard Sector Corpus Christi Date: March 07, 2015 Subject: Request for Waterway Disruption â€" BIG FOOT - Sail Away Message: On behalf of Heerema Marine Contractors, Signet Maritime Corporation requests a one way outbound waterway disruption from Kiewit Offshore Services to the sea buoy for the safe transit of the BIGFOOT TLP. The sail away is scheduled for March 08, 2015. Due to size and draught, the tow-out is constrained by tidal currents and wind speed, and your cooperation is highly appreciated. Date: March 08, 2015 Time: 0200 CDT - 1830 CDT Following Schedule is Requested: - Departure from Kiewit Offshore Services at 0200 CDT - Enter Corpus Christi Ship Channel at 0900 CDT - Passing Port Aransas 1630 CDT - Clear of the number 3 Sea Buoy and channel open for traffic at 1830 CDT The operation is to ensure the safe transit of the rig BIG FOOT guided by the lead tug, CROWLEY OCEAN WIND and assisted by the CROWLEY OCEAN SKY, CROWLEY OCEAN WAVE, CROWLEY OCEAN SUN, and the SIGNET CONSTELLATION, SIGNET STARS & STRIPES, SIGNET MAGIC, SIGNET RELIANCE, SIGNET ENTERPRISE, and SIGNET INTREPID with the SIGNET VOLUNTEER as picket. The towing vessels will monitor Channel 12 and Channel 16, working channel 06, and will utilize Channel 08 as backup. Any waterway users with critical arrivals or departures during this period are encouraged to contact Tabitha Brown ([email protected]) with Signet Maritime at (361) 776-7500 or (361) 222-4590.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Supposed to rain all day tomorrow but I'll definitely get some pictures.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Can anyone describe what it's like working on one of these,good bad? I can't imagine what its like. I've heard the food is good


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

It's still sitting at dock


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

From my understanding they are trying to calculate offshore currents. If the currents pick up under tow, or hitting the platform in the wrong direction, it can flip over since it is still top heavy.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

AggieAngler12 said:


> From my understanding they are trying to calculate offshore currents. If the currents pick up under tow, or hitting the platform in the wrong direction, it can flip over since it is still top heavy.


That makes an ugly thought ....imagine the economic disaster to the area if it flipped in the middle of the jetty path and blocked it to traffic for about a year.....many months at least......glad they are being so cautious


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Over at Kiewitt now and Bigfoot hasn't moved. Gangplank/elevator still in place.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Life Offshore (My view)*



gom1 said:


> Can anyone describe what it's like working on one of these,good bad? I can't imagine what its like. I've heard the food is good


I have spent the better part of the last 7 years on platforms like Big Foot as a contractor. The food depends on the catering crew and the amount of people they have to feed, a lot of the catering work is done out of Louisiana and runs the range of really good to bad cafeteria food. There are a few things that are constant: Time away from family, close quarters for everything, Evacuation drills, ZERO tolerance for any kind of physical confrontations and unsafe behavior, 12 to 14 hour work days, and a great sense of happiness when your bird is 5 minutes out at the end of your hitch which can range from 7 to 28 days normally. This is my perspective from a contractorâ€™s point of view; a crew member will have their own Iâ€™m sure.
The best part for me is that I have made more money in those 7 years than I did in the previous 15 combined!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

sylvan said:


> Anyone know where it's going?
> Sure looks like a tuna magnet to me....... has more lights on it than Galveston Island


here


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Went by Kiewitt in Ingleside and one of the BigFoot guys said early Weds is the new departure window. You heard anything Into the Blue?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

That is cool, I have stayed on Shell Perdido for a week due to bad weather. Never again, I watched chairs roll back and forth for days.


----------



## CR24ROBALO (Sep 3, 2009)

*Bigfoot location*

http://services.marinetraffic.com/e...d:1189288/imo:0/mmsi:367550980/vessel:BIGFOOT


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

cloudfishing said:


> That is cool, I have stayed on Shell Perdido for a week due to bad weather. Never again, I watched chairs roll back and forth for days.


Were you fishing and had to get on platform due to bad weather or were you working there? Interested in the story and how those spars (especially one in 8k feet of water) handle waves vs a traditoonal platform in shallower water.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> That makes an ugly thought ....imagine the economic disaster to the area if it flipped in the middle of the jetty path and blocked it to traffic for about a year.....many months at least......glad they are being so cautious


Nonsense. They'd tow it back to kewitt where they'd soak em for every last penny in remedial work.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

cloudfishing said:


> That is cool, I have stayed on Shell Perdido for a week due to bad weather. Never again, I watched chairs roll back and forth for days.


I want to know too.


----------



## trackersocha (Sep 7, 2011)

I heard its going tonight 12th at 1900. Any truth to that?


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

mccown03 said:


> Were you fishing and had to get on platform due to bad weather or were you working there? Interested in the story and how those spars (especially one in 8k feet of water) handle waves vs a traditoonal platform in shallower water.


Spars like perdido or boomvang type rigs move like giant popping corks. Very top heavy. Been alongside them in choppy seas, and can see them bobbing back and forth, more than the boat I was on at the time. Had to get up on a couple for a helicopter flight for crewchange in decent weather, and felt like it moved more than the boat. Boat was 240ft long for reference too. 
TLPs like Bigfoot are no where near as bad, but they still move and shift back and forth in rough weather.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Supposed to be at the ferries Friday morning around 8:00

http://www.portasouthjetty.com/news/2015-03-12/Front_Page/Big_Foot_moving_out_Friday.html


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I called about 2 hours ago, and it's been moved to Saturday AM. It should be going by the ferry crossing location about 8 AM


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

When out fishing this evening at 6:30, it had not moved from Kiewitt. This morning the gangplank and elevator/stair were still attached. Very calm tonight in AP, so maybe they will go tomorrow.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Nope, still here.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

DGAustin said:


> When out fishing this evening at 6:30, it had not moved from Kiewitt. This morning the gangplank and elevator/stair were still attached. Very calm tonight in AP, so maybe they will go tomorrow.


When they floated the last project I worked on. They left around noon.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Going to be quite a show for Spring Breakers. Wouldn't want to be in ferry line waiting for it to pass.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

CaptBrad said:


> Spars like perdido or boomvang type rigs move like giant popping corks. Very top heavy. Been alongside them in choppy seas, and can see them bobbing back and forth, more than the boat I was on at the time. Had to get up on a couple for a helicopter flight for crewchange in decent weather, and felt like it moved more than the boat. Boat was 240ft long for reference too.
> TLPs like Bigfoot are no where near as bad, but they still move and shift back and forth in rough weather.


Ever think the little 240ft boat you were on was moving and not the spar? From my experience I would say spars move less than the other designs and apparently the industry agrees. Pretty pic of Gulf Star 1 I took last summer.

http://www.houston-offshore.com/solutions/semisubmersible/

http://www.oilspillsolutions.org/offshore.htm


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*Thunderhorse*

This picture is the one I remember from Thunderhorse.

http://www.oilrig-photos.com/picture/number1758.asp

It shows how big it really was. Look at it compared to the cars.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

7:00 pm Friday the 13 is when it is suppose to start leaving.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Ever think the little 240ft boat you were on was moving and not the spar? From my experience I would say spars move less than the other designs and apparently the industry agrees. Pretty pic of Gulf Star 1 I took last summer.
> 
> http://www.houston-offshore.com/solutions/semisubmersible/
> 
> http://www.oilspillsolutions.org/offshore.htm


The couple spars I've been up on for crew changes, you can definitey feel it shifting. Maybe not to the point of throwing chairs around, but it does move. 
Enough that training classes and company policies for working alongside spars and TLPs with DP that we have to use "Follow target" mode in order to follow the movements of the rig. 
Cool links btw, I didn't think Devils tower was the deepest spar before Perdido. I always though there was another that was deeper, since I know Shell has several TLPs not far from the area further out.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Curiosity ???

What draft does something like that huge Thunderhorse in the post above draw..while it is being towed to the drilling site.???

From the size of that monster..I'm guessing at least 50 feet..and can't think of any waterways around this part of the coast anywhere near that deep..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

well, googled out of curiosity..Said draft was 98 feet. Dont know
any channels around these parts that deep..

also found a pix of Thunderhorse after Hurricane Dennis in 2005..
.just before Katrina
.... Took on a little water.....


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

There is some kind d of movement when the seas are choppy but not as noticeable as if you were on a ship or boat. I've been on a few shares of spars and floaters. We build alot of the hvac on these platforms and been on almost all the deep water rigs out on the gulf. A co worker of mine will be riding out with bigfoot. I rode out with Jack st Malo when it left the kiewit yard. Was just out on thunderhorse in January.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

They ain't draftin that till in position. That's why it's top heavy when moving. When it gets out deep enough I'd think it would take on more ballast, then draft more and be much more stable.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

it's a go for tonight


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Here are the legs when they came in for reference of draft with the pic above


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

What time tonight?
Are they staging for AM departure?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

cuzn dave said:


> What time tonight?
> Are they staging for AM departure?


guy says still tied up, ill let you know when the guys on the tugs say something


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Great pic Roundman. I believe those big cranes to the right were built to work on Thunderhorse when it came in damaged after Katrina. That is a slow ride from South Korea on that platform.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

tug says; Dropping the last mooring line now.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

posted this,lol


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

So what time will in be in Port A ? That's probably the best place to watch it go out right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Ingleside on the bay in about 30 minutes would be the best place


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've read a number of threads that said the oil business is dead & everyone is getting laid off. Whats up?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> I've read a number of threads that said the oil business is dead & everyone is getting laid off. Whats up?


Lots of money tied up in that project. They're probably ready to get some ROI on that thing.

Tell them not to shut the channel down yet. I still need to get to the Gulf!!!


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Roundman, what boat are you on?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

not, friend on one


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

roundman said:


> not, friend on one


10-04. The blue tug in your pic just passed by.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

puretexn said:


> 10-04. The blue tug in your pic just passed by.


http://www.signetmaritime.com/vessels_tugs.html


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Any 2coolers at Ingleside now


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

It's moving.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

I am


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I am at boat ramp


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm at the houses to your left


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

trying to get an eta to the jetty but i guess they are busy,lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

guy says eta to jetty around 8 hour probably . Sailing at 1.4 it's??


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*$$$*



Rubberback said:


> I've read a number of threads that said the oil business is dead & everyone is getting laid off. Whats up?


 Deepwater is not dead. You're talking Billion's of $ invested in the whole project. The payback is pretty quick pumping 100 to 150k bpd!


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

It's moving SLOW. 

Port A jetty by next Wednesday. Lol


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Friend of mine said eta is 7:30. he is at Kewitt watching in all.








;30


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Getting closer


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

View from a little earlier. 4 big tugs, six smaller ones.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

It's finally making the trek! You can see a visual representation of it's location as it is moving towards Port Aransas at marinetraffic.com I would love to watch it go through the jetties, but with it being the first weekend of Spring Break, it might be a nightmare. Sitting at the AP side of the ferry crossing might be a good spot to be at 6:00 a.m. or so. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Across from Ingleside on Bay boat ramp now


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Puretxn, should be good for u now. Listening to tug broadcast is interesting. Had a tug person explaining what is going on.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Almost to the house. Very impressive.


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

View from bigfoot as it started moving.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Dang sideways pics


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Bigfoot 3:


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

puretexn said:


> Bigfoot 3:


Video is listed as private. Cannot view.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Try it now


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

puretexn said:


> Try it now


Thanks. I also like you shoal cat. Noticed it when the wife and I drove around.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

From my buddy who is on the tow.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Is the final destination of this rig known?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Bigfoot is going about 225 miles south of New Orleans, just turning into ship channel now. Very impressive operation. Tugboat directions on VHF channel 06.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Bigfoot was at Ferry Landing at 5 and is now about a mile offshore I believe. They seem to be making good time. It seemed the toughest part was getting past the narrow channel at Ingleside on Bay. It made some eerie sounds being turned to get through that area, and was a great spot to watch from. Stopped watching at 11 and til then there was a good crowd. Be cool to see it offshore and from a helicopter. Six tugs were being used at that time, and I understand that 2 more were being added once they got in Ship Channel.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> I've read a number of threads that said the oil business is dead & everyone is getting laid off. Whats up?


Fracking shale is a whole different ball of wax than the offshore game.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

SpottedAg said:


> From my buddy who is on the tow.


2 cool, that's my house and green light on the left.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

JKD said:


> Is the final destination of this rig known?


Go back to page 3 and look at the map I posted


----------

